# Boeseman's Rainbowfish 29 gallon



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

hey everyone, i just found a lfs that will take back my lace rock so i have decided to get away from the cichlids for now seeing as how most wont fit in a 29 gallon tank  at least not the most colorful ones...if i am wrong please let me know! i have decided on Boeseman's Rainbowfish but do not know exactly how many i can keep in a tank this size and what else can i mix with them to have a wide range of species. also my lighting is a 50/50 day and blue light for this tank. i got it to pop the colors of the cichlids what i currently have in the tank. would this lighting be good for the rainbows? i have got to keep the light as it cost me a pretty penny

thank you!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bosesman's Rainbow can reach a size of 5 inches. They also need to be kept in groups as singles do not show their best colors. They can be kep with catfish. But, will need areas of open water.

You could just keep some smaller cichlids, like shellies or daffodills


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with that lighting cost. 50/50 aint cheap. Rainbows don't do well by themselves. Try to get at least 3 or 4. Also, checkout the other varieties. The Salmon-red and the Chilaterina bleheri are some of the most beautiful aquarium fish you'll find. And they can even be kept with most Tangs if you wanted. The water specs are about the same.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dwarf cichilids like rams or aquidens. Or just one pair of something larger, Angels, convicts, kribs or jewels.


----------

